# 372 days - Not just smoking cessation, but changing your life.



## Alex (15/9/15)

Another inspirational story

______________________________________________________________________________

372 days - Not just smoking cessation, but changing your life.

submitted 10 hours ago by phelyan Stingray X / Veritas

I can't quite believe it myself, but it's over a year since I had my last cigarette, took the first puff from a eGo powered CE4 and decided "that's not bad". That's the longest that I haven't smoked by about 6 months since I started at the age of 14.

So let me run down what's been happening in those 12 months, and maybe mention a few changes that aren't generally discussed.

My depression got a lot worse after quitting cigarettes. This was not just a chronological coincidence, I've found studies to suggest a link between quitting and depression. As someone with a history of depression and anxiety this got so bad that I decided to quit my job. I was the senior developer in a small software company, so it was a high-stress position. Quitting helped to improve my general mental and physical health.

I've become an immigrant for the second time in my life, this time moving to Finland to be closer to my wife's family. I am now on an integration program, learning the language and the culture. I will finish next May and hopefully find a new job soon after.

I cycle 7 km twice every weekday. I can feel my leg muscles returning, and my cardiovascular system is stronger than it has been in 25 years. I can climb hills without getting out of breath, my erections are harder than they've been in a long time, and stairs are no longer my mortal enemy.

Sadly the joy of experiencing flavours and aromas in an almost forgotten way has faded, although I do get the occasional moment where I just have to stop and let myself really savour a certain food or beverage. And there are moments when I eat something I used to as a smoker and now think "how did I put up with that crap?" Well, I just didn't taste it that well.

Let's not talk about money. I've fallen deep into the rabbit hole. Turn away and save yourselves, but it's too late for me. Cigarette money is now going on vape gear. Anyway...

I made one change in my life, which has led me on a journey that I hadn't expected in my wildest dreams. I believe this is all linked to that little black pen I bought on the 6th of September 2014. The courage to change one thing, the realisation that things can be changed, embracing the new.

Vaping isn't just smoking cessation, it's changing your life for the better.

______________________________________________________________________________

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...days_not_just_smoking_cessation_but_changing/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

